# anyone got a late bfp after bfn?



## Lou+Bubs

I am 6 days late with sore breast, veins on breast and all over chest. slight nausea, had metalic taste in my mouth last week and dizzy spells. Had bfn last thurs, had a faint bfp on a first response yesterday yhen had bfn on digi.


----------



## tupi

I'm curious too


----------



## MrsHamstra

I am 2days late took a dollar tree test tonight and a digi with FMU today. All neg :( I am 16dpo. Booo Im curious. Im praying for a BFP.


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I am just trying to put it to the back of my mind, going to try and wait and test again on sat!


----------



## Stelly

Plenty of women get late bfps :) First time around I didn't.get a positive till 7 weeks ( miscarried at 8 though) and this time around I was at 18 or 19 dpo when I finally got a faint positive- so positive thoughts! Not out of the running yet :)


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Thanks stelly, i really feel like i did when i was pregnant with my dd. but just need that positive to confirm.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I posted here last week because I tested with a very faint positive at 12dpo (very late for me), and my line remained faint until 16dpo when it finally got darker. I usually get faint positives at 9dpo which are dark by 12dpo so I am keeping an open mind until my viablity scan in a week. 

I'd say your faint positive means you are pregnant - frer are very sensitive. I never get pregnancy symptoms until atleast 5wks in, so your symptoms are also a very good sign x


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Thank you i am goingg to test in the morning i think. My breats are so sore now. just want to know whats going.


----------



## MrsHamstra

So stalking this thread! I wanns know if you are


----------



## foreverhappy

With my daughter I was 4 days late and when I tested I got a negative and later that day I was so sure I was right I tested again using a dig and got Pregnant! She is now 5 x


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Ok so did a fr test this morning and got a faint second line.  just bit worried wth it been so faint still.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Today im.5 days late tested with a digi last night Not Pregnant. So im just waiting for AF. Hope she shows soon im leaving for vacation next weekend


----------

